# Can you mix probiotics?



## 18461 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have been taking Align for about a month with little effect. I have IBSD and it may be making my stool firmer, but I still have tons of gas and bloating and the feeling of incomplete evacuation. A friend of mine said her gastro suggested Florastor and that helped her tremendously. I also saw Digestive Advantage at the drugtore. My question is can you take all of these at once. It seems to me if these are all good bacteria I don't see what harm it would do. I don't care if I don't know which one is working. I would continue to take all of the if I got relief.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Try Primadophilus Reuteri made by Natures Way....I have IBS and crohns disease and I'm also lactose intolerant, well this particular probiotic has done wonders for me...it contains 5 billion CFU which is more then enough for IBS...it's affordable, and only one/day is needed but it must be kept in the fridge and should be in the fridge at the store you buy it from...it helps with maintaining vaginal health as well and lactose intoleracne and high cholesterol if you have any of these issues, if not, it's still perfectly fine to take...I strongly recommend it.It will take care of any bloating and gas too, some brands of probiotics out there are not very good because they contain artificial sweetners/sugar substitues which can be killer for IBSers, they also contain alot of un-necessary additives, fillers, dyes, ect...the Primadophilus does not, and it only contains a small amount of potatoe starch for preservation.Really worth giving it a try, why waste your money taking a few different kinds if you can find one that will do the trick...like I said, it helps my IBS, crohns and lactose intolerance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't heard of any issues with mixing them. Many probiotics come with several species in them.The trick is finding the ones that work for you. Like anything they also may not help some people regardless of species.K.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been taking Florastor and Flora-Q for almost a month now and I have to say that this is the first time in over 3 years that I have finally gotten rid of the severe gas and bloating. I have Post Infectious IBS-D.I just ordered my next bottles from Newton-Timmermann Pharmacy at 4:30 AM on April 4th and they were here on the 6th in the morning's mail. I couldn't believe how quickly they were shipped and wrote them letting them know I appreciated it. They replied with a very kind email in return. Another great thing is that if you choose Florastor Mail when you purchase Florastor from them they don't charge you for shipping/handling.I am planning on adding Nature's Way Primadophilus Reuteri to the mix too. I already emailed Newton-Timmermann Pharmacy to see if they could get that for me and waiting on their reply for that. If they can't then I'm going to purchase it elsewhere though I would rather buy it from them seeing how great they were to order from.


----------

